# Όλα για πάρτη σου - Ζήτω η Χριστίνα!



## seimontadtecwyn (Sep 11, 2009)

Γεια σας,

Πριν μερικούς μήνες αγόρασα εδώ ένα άλμπουμ της Χριστίνας Μαραγκόζης, που αγαπιέται πολύ εδώ στη Σμύρνη. Και μένα μ’αρέσει πάρα-πάρα πολύ. Μου θυμίζει τα καλύτερα μπουζούκικα τραγούδια που αγαπούσα τόσο πολύ κατά τα χρόνια μου στην Ελλάδα.

Το άλμπουμ λέγεται «Σελίδα Ζωής» - μήπως ξέρει κάποιος που θα μπορέσω να βρω τα λόγια όλων των τραγουδιών;

Δυστυχώς ακόμα και στον υπέροχο ιστότοπο «Στίχοι» μπόρεσα να βρω μόνο τρία τραγούδια - Έτσι γεννήθηκα, Όλα για πάρτη σου και Σελίδα ζωής.

Και τελικά μια γλωσσολογική ερώτηση – τί ακριβώς θα πει «για πάρτη σου»; Πώς γράφεται συνήθως;

Σίμων


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 11, 2009)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Και τελικά μια γλωσσολογική ερώτηση – τί ακριβώς θα πει «για πάρτη σου»; Πώς γράφεται συνήθως;




Για πάρτη σου means "for you". Όλα για πάρτη σου-> it's all for you.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2009)

Σημείωση: και είναι αργκό.


----------

